# Eastenders-1 down, 1 to go



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

So, Roxy got the pub, car garage, house & money..... Who killed Archie then?


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Well bear in mind that the guy who plays Bradley is leaving as is Barbara Windsor. Adam Wyatt has a long running contract and is a main character. Also heard nothing about Stacey leaving so Bradley without Stacey after they just got together?? Good odds there i reckon. However, I have a feeling they might go for a dark horse rather than the obvious. Although 'No-nose' might be the one!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Me and the GF think it could be;

-Tracy (bar woman)

-Danny (Ronnie and Roxy's long lost brother, we reckon him and Ronnie & Roxy's mom planned it for the money

-


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I reckon its Roxy/Ronnies mom.

:thumb:

Erm, the Mrs watches it not me


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

It will be someone we won't expect, I hope it's not a crap ending!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I reckon its Roxy/Ronnies mom.
> 
> :thumb:
> 
> Erm, the Mrs watches it not me


She's not bad for 54 is she. I would.......


----------



## Cornish (Jun 20, 2008)

Ben_ZS said:


> So, Roxy got the pub, car garage, house & money..... Who killed Archie then?


Who cares?


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> She's not bad for 54 is she. I would.......


54 ?? :doublesho


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Mirror Finish said:


> She's not bad for 54 is she. I would.......


How do you know how old Showshines Mrs is? I dare say he would have something to say about it too!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Cornish said:


> Who cares?


Walford Police care! :wave:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Knowing a driver that drives the cast I can tell you it's Stacey.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Who's that?

Are you serious it's Stacey? I can place some bets with people


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Isn't that Stacey out of Gavin & Stacey^^ ?

or am I going crazy?


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Who's that?
> 
> Are you serious it's Stacey? I can place some bets with people


Deadly serious, whatever odds you are offered I will double them:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm lost and just a little confused!
Firstly, if its stacey why is that picture up there?
Second.... if you say its stacey and Ben says he will lay some bets on it, why are you offering to double the odds?


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

What else do you know? :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Cullers said:


> I'm lost and just a little confused!
> Firstly, if its stacey why is that picture up there?
> Second.... if you say its stacey and Ben says he will lay some bets on it, why are you offering to double the odds?


the picture odf Stacey is up there because it's a picture of Stacey. As for laying double the odds, I can lay it off with someone who will double my odds, this time next year Rodders I will be a millionare.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

It was Grant <duf-duf-da-da-da-da-duf>


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

I heard it was Curly ......


----------



## rob750 (Apr 17, 2006)

Ooops wrong soap !


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

S500 said:


> *the picture odf Stacey is up there because it's a picture of Stacey*. As for laying double the odds, I can lay it off with someone who will double my odds, this time next year Rodders I will be a millionare.


Is this chick in eastenders then? I haven't watched it for months so am pretty out of date, all I get is peoples facebook statuses saying "OMG who killed whats-his-face" everyday.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

S500 said:


>


That's not Stacey.

This is Stacey










And it's obvious who did it. It was proffessor plum in the lounge with the lead pipe.

Either that or it was roly










Not that I've ever watched it, the wife has it on while I do manly things.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

pooma said:


> Not that I've ever watched it, the wife has it on while I do manly things.


Me too :thumb:


----------

